# Which solenoid is to blame?



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Apologies if my quest to get my S24 going again is annoying anyone. Really at a loss now.

I tore down as much as I could and everything looked pretty clear. There is still something not working in the brew circuit though. Hot water and steam are fine, so it is quite possibly a solenoid problem. Especially as not a drop of water is coming out of the group now.

My question is, which is most likely to be causing the problem on a HX machine? There is one solenoid just after the pump, just before the water enters the boiler. There is a second attached to the bottom of the brew group. Given the symptoms above, which is to blame?


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Has to be the one on the brew group - the 'one just after the pump, just before the water enters the boiler' is the boiler fill solenoid and so if this was not working you should still get water from the group if the group solenoid was ok.


----------

